# Dog brush



## hiltons (Oct 13, 2020)

Looking for advice about quality dog/cat brush... Any recommendations, please.


----------



## AgataP (Oct 13, 2020)

What kind of dog ? Long hair, short hair, fur or hair ?


----------



## wellington (Oct 13, 2020)

Without knowing the kind of dog. A pin brush for short hair, and a combo of slicker brush, pin brush and comb for long hair. However, if you dont know how to properly use a slicker brush you could really hurt your dog.
I have a pomeranian and used to be a groomer many years ago. So I use the combo of the three.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 13, 2020)

An undercoat rake is a necessity for long hairs.


----------



## Srmcclure (Oct 13, 2020)

I am a dog groomer with 11 years of experience. What breed do you have?


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 14, 2020)

hiltons said:


> I have two labradors. Thanks for your advice. I also researched some articles about brushing and found this review pawsnose.com/best-dog-brush. Seems interesting.


Pawsnose.com is a private blog by Maria Fedco. She publish tips and the best product buying advice for pet loving owners. Her main mission – to avoid you from wasting money on terrible products. The blog does not aim to be an online encyclopedia, but merely a valuable resource based on her experiences. It does not say what her experience is based on so I would be fairly skeptical


----------



## Srmcclure (Oct 14, 2020)

Don't waste your money on the furminater brush... it works ok, but it also breaks your dog's hair. You can also find off brands that are WAY cheaper and I like my off brand one better. You can also brush burn pretty easy with them if your no careful. They are basically a 40 blade with a handle

Get a tougher than tangles slicker brush with long firm pins from Amazon and a rubber curry brush.

Thats what all of my groomers do at my shop because after doing so many sjed treatments we find that gets more off and you can brush for longer without hurting your babies


----------



## Srmcclure (Oct 14, 2020)

Use the curry brush all over like crazy then go over it with the slicker. The curry brush can also be used to scrub shampoo into and out of your dog's coat to get more hair out during a bath and to make sure it gets the shampoo deeply into the coat. You rub it back and forth all over, even on the front legs. It's amazing how much will come off.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Oct 14, 2020)

Don't scrimp on conditioners by the way. For my long hairs they are way more important than the shampoo as they release the under coat and when I use my doubleK blower the birds go nuts!


----------

